# I miss Brightstar



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

It just seems like there are just no openings now anywhere in the East. Its normally bad but it just seems worse the last couple of weeks. I'm sure theres a domino effect with Brightstar not taking dogs, perhaps others have taken more dogs but I don't think I could squeeze a mouse into any of these places right now. Its very sad.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Did they shut down the whole rescue?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

No, thankfully they are regrouping. They just can't take dogs right now and they just did so much before, its hard not having them around.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Rosa for the kind words. BrightStar is still moving forward but right now intake is closed as we still have committments to dogs that need to be moved into foster homes. It is hard, even being a foster for them- to not see BrightStar committments on the board. I feel helpless and useless.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Quote: I feel helpless and useless.


I think there's two little BGSDS who would disagree









I, too, look forward to Brightstar being back in full force again.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Ava and Ella are definitely needing Danni not to be helpless or useless! LOL


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Don't worry guys. We are working on things. Danni you are not useless or helpless. We apreciate you sticking with us and supporting us rebuilding. It is people like you who are giving us a chance to make BrightStar strong again and back on track!!!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't even begin to imagine how difficult this has been for the Brightstar family and all those involved. We have the classic rescue proportions of 90% of the work being done by 10% of the volunteers. One of our biggest fears is what would happen if that 10%, for any reason, could no longer do what they've been doing. Could we rebuild? 

I'm saddened by the circumstances that brought about the "lesson", but I think we can learn a lot from the thoughtful approach Brightstar is taking to rebuilding for a strong, healthy future. kularing, I agree - the folks that are sticking with you are what will make it possible for that future to happen. I've been watching these threads with interest and I am looking forward to more positive updates.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Jill

Very well put.....we're all pulling for the Brightstar Volunteers!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You know it! We are ALL pulling for Brightstar. They have done so much good and saved so many dogs.

And we just know about the ones that have been posted on this board - imagine how many more they saved locally that we never heard about. 

All of you wonderful Brightstar volunteers, please know that VGSR is wishing a sister rescue all good thoughts!


----------



## jacksons.mama (Apr 26, 2008)

We are thankful for all of the support and kind words!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

The people here know exactly what I mean when I say I cannot imagine my life today without my dear Wolf.

That means I cannot imagine my life today if BrightStar had not existed.

You people in rescue save lives all right-both canine and human.

Thank you,
Mary Jane


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Karen and everyone here! It means alot to see that people are still sending good thoughts to BrightStar and its volunteers. 
Cindy- thank you!







Those babies sure are something else, and I could never imagine them dying by gassing.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Now people within Brightstar just need to stop bad mouthing those who have left Brightstar. It's been 3 weeks, time to move on. 

I'm all for Brightstar getting back on their feet but I just love hearing my own name getting trashed, among others when I did so much for them when I was with them and tried to help Ruth personally before this all happened. 

I hate to say for those still with Brightstar to watch their back but if many higher up people in BS seem to be giving the attitude that says "do it our way or no way". 

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

my last sentance would make more sense without the "if" in it.


----------

